# [Kaufberatung] I7 920 Kompakt WaKü



## strikeru97 (12. Januar 2012)

*[Kaufberatung] I7 920 Kompakt WaKü*

Hallo liebe PCGHEX Community,

Bin auf der suche nach einer Wasserkühlung die Kompakt ist für mein System eigentlich 
steht der Entschluss noch nicht 100% fest ob ich nur die CPU Kühlen will oder noch andere Komponenten.
Mein System:
sysProfile: ID: 109559 - strikeru97
Die Grafikkarte ist ein Non Reference Design Asus EXGTX560 ti DC2 TOP
Es könnte ein 240er Radiator oben in den Casedeckel integriert werden...
Hab gesehen der Corsair H100 soll ganz okay sein, was meint ihr dazu?
Empfehlungen?
Alternativen?
Verbesserungen bin für alles offen 
sollte nur nich über 200€ kosten (späterer ausbau eventuell möglich in dem Fall)
Mir ist erstmal die CPU wichtig wegen eventuellem OC für BF3

Gruß 
strikeru97


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] I7 920 Kompakt WaKü*

Suchst du nach einer Kompakt-Kühlung oder einer richtigen Wasserkühlung?
Wenn es eine richtige werden soll, lese dir bitte diesen Thread durch.


----------



## strikeru97 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] I7 920 Kompakt WaKü*

das weiss ich eben nicht so genau..
Wenn sich herausstellt das ich mit dem h100 zb perfekt fahre weil meine graka 
meines wissens kein referenz design ist und dafür kein kühler vorhanden dann
würde ich bei einer kompakt bleiben...

Lese aber mal den Thread schaden wird es schon nicht


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] I7 920 Kompakt WaKü*

... falls nicht, den.

PS: Etwas langsam, aber auch den könntest du mal lesen.


----------



## Gonzberg (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] I7 920 Kompakt WaKü*

Ich kann Dir nur zu einer vollwertigen Wasserkühlung raten.

Bist damit auch immer flexibel, Deine WaKü einem Hardwaretausch anzupassen.

Kein Refenrezdesign ist kein Argument, für meine GraKa gabs auch Wasserkühler, die werden für verschiedene Revisionen hergestellt. 
Du kannst mal bei Home vorbeischauen. Die haben viele Kühler, auch für spezielle Anforderungen (kompakte Abmessungen) und die stellen auch individuell her.

Ich würde Dir einen 240er Kühler empfehlen, mit nem günstigen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC.
Ne Pumpe suchst Du Dir dann aus, bei der Laing z.B. kannst Du direkt nen AGB als Deckel verwenden, spart Platz und Geld.
Deine Graka kannst Du dann später noch einbinden und dann evtl. noch nen kleinen 120er Radi an die Rückseite packen.


----------

